# Dog Eats $1000 in Cash, Only Returns $900



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/11/13/dog-eats-1000-in-cash-only-returns-900/


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

$100 processing fee?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

*Interact Transaction Fee???*

For using a foreign banking system for your cash transactions dawq!!!!


----------

